# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Những sao teen giàu nhất Hollywood

## pu6511

*Theo tạp chí People, trong số những sao tuổi teen giàu có nhất Hollywood, đa phần là ca sĩ, trong số đó hai gương mặt nổi trội là Justin Bieber và Miley Cyrus.* 
 
 


​People thu thập thông tin từ nhiều nguồn để ước tính thu nhập của những ngôi sao tuổi teen này. Theo đó, chỉ tính riêng năm ngoái, hoàng tử pop 17 tuổi đã bỏ túi 53 triệu USD. Con số này được tính đa phần từ bộ phim _Never Say Never_ và dòng nước hoa Someday. Còn Miley Cyrus năm ngoái kiếm được 48 triệu USD chỉ riêng từ tiền đi tour.

  


  ​Tiếp theo danh sách là "người sói" Taylor Lautner. Nam diễn viên 19 tuổi kiếm được 8,5 triệu USD từ hai tập cuối của series phim _Chạng vạng_ và được trả 7,5 triệu cho bộ phim kinh dị sắp ra mắt _Abduction_.

  


  ​Hợp đồng hiện tại của Angus T.Jones, ngôi sao 17 tuổi của _Two and a Half Men_ là 7,8 triệu USD, tính ra mỗi tập phim anh được tả 300.000 USD. 

  


  ​Là anh chàng nhỏ tuổi nhất của ban nhạc gia đình Jonas Brother, nhưng Nick Jonas lại là người kiếm được nhiều tiền nhất trong nhóm. Theo báo cáo, chỉ tính riêng năm ngoái, anh đã thu được tổng cộng 12,5 triệu USD.

  


  ​Hai anh em Jaden và Willow Smith dù còn nhỏ tuổi, nhưng đã kiếm được kha khá tiền nhờ âm nhạc và phim ảnh. Jaden, 13 tuổi, bỏ túi 5 triệu USD trong năm 2010 (trong đó 3 triệu USD là thù lao đóng phim _The Karate Kid),_ còn Willow 10 tuổi kiếm được khoảng 4 triệu USD nhờ giọng ca của mình và đáng kể nhất đến nay là single _Whip My Hair_.

  


  ​Hai chị em Dakota và Elle Fanning kiếm được kha khá nhờ những vai diễn mới đây. Dakota, 17 tuổi được trả 4 triệu USD trong phim _Hừng đông_, còn em gái của cô, Elle, 13 tuổi cũng bỏ túi 1,5 triệu USD khi tham gia phim _Super 8_.

 *H.H* 
​

----------

